# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Arduino Serial V2 neuploadējas sketch

## U__

Sveicināti!

Nesen beidzot salodēju arduino serial v2, vakar salodēju megasarežģīto kabeli uz kompja serialo portu, bet Arduino IDE(precīzāk, avrdude) izmet kļūdu uploadējot sketchu "0x00".
Mēģinājumi saguglēt risinājumus cieta krahu. Neviens ar viņiem vairs neņemās - visi tik moderni - usb...  :: 
Un ieteikumi spēlēties ar laika aizturi, spiežot reset uz arduino, pirms/pēc pogas "upload"nospiešanas IDEē - arī šķiet diezgan skumji.

Īsāk sakot - varbūt kāds var norādīt uz saiti, kura normāli piedāvātu troubleshootingu situācijai? Pie vainas var būt gan pašas duinas shēma (uz diviem tranzistoriem), gan 3vadu kabelis, gan noteikti arī pats kompis, gan vēl kautkas...

jau iepriekš pateicos.

----------


## Powerons

Ko tu tur ņemies! Uzreiz parādās vairāki jautājumi!

Vai tu tam arduino atmelim esi ielādējis bootloaderi?
 Ar kādu programmatoru centies ielādēt bootloaderi?
Fuse bitus esi manījus no sākotnējiem uz citiem?
Vai lādējot bootloaderi esi programmatoru ieslēdzis lēnajā režīmā, jo kamēr atmelis ir no rūpnīcas, tam ir iestatīti fuse biti,
 ka tas darbojās lēni un programmējās lēni, Ja tādu mēģina programmēt pilnā ātrumā, nekas nesanāks.

----------


## zzz

Ja atminja nevilj, seriaalais arduiina (ja shim mozgas ir adekvaati ieprogrameetas tiiraa saakumstaavoklii, bez kaadiem skechiem)  piesleedzot pie elektriibas triis vai cik tur reizes mirkshkjina savus LEDus, pilniigi neatkariigi no taa vai dators piesleegts.

Vai shii paraadiiba notiekaas autora arduiinai?

----------


## U__

kaa jau domaaju, tad neesmu pietiekami info noraadiijis:
1) duina tika sa"bootloadereeta" pie choma un blinks(kaa paarbaudes sketchs) shanceeja.
2) leenumu/aatrumu neesmu aizticis.
3) piesledzot baroshanu iedegas baroshanas diode. nekadu citu diozhu nav. testa sktechs bija blink uz 13o kaaju nav diodes shobriid, bet uzlodeshu un paskatiishos (varbuut pa celjam uz maaju kas noticis ar pashu duinu). jo, tur tas sketchs ar blinku palika...

veel te tirpinot cilveekus naacu pie sleedziena, ka jaapameegina samainiit vietaam rx/tx vadus manaa rs232 kabelii.
peec tam kautkaadu terminali pieslegt portam un resetojot paskatiities vai duina kautko "nespljaus" aaraa...

----------


## Powerons

Jaunam atmelim, pat ieprogrammētam ar bootloaderi, ir jāuzliek, fusebits tā lai izmantotu nevis  lēno iekšējo ozcilatoru, bet tiktu izmantots ārējais kvarc, lai strādā uz visiem 16Mhz
tikai esi uzmanīgs, ja saliksi nepareizi tos fusebitus, tad atmeli reanimēt var izrādīties pagrūti, īpaši ja ar zināšannām tā pašvakāk.

----------


## U__

pielodeju papildus gaismas diodi uz 13o pinu (uz kuru bija blink sketchs ieladets) - blink sketchs straadaa.
taaka - jaatgriezhas pie saakotneejaa jautaajuma. kaa troubleshooteet sho situaaciju, kad teoreetiski serialajam kabelim buutu jaanodroshina pieeja, bet praktiski nesanaak...

runaajot par Powerona ideju par fuse bitiem. jaameegjina buus laikam nolasiit...

----------


## U__

uzlodeeju shtekeri, kur savienu rx ar tx. iespraudu kompii. arduino idee  panjeemu serial monitor - suutiitos simbolus man com1 "dod atpakalj".
taatad - kompis ir ok.
kabeli ar testeri parbaudiiju - arii ir pareizs. rx uz kompja ir tx uz ieriices un otraadi.
pievienoju sho testa shtepseli savam kabelim galaa - arii seriaalais monitors visu raada.
taatad - arii kabelis ir ok.


mēģinot ar avrdude nolasīt tos fusebitus - 
>avrdude.exe -p m8 -P com1 -c arduino -U signature:r:-h
avrdude:stk500_getsync(): not in sync: resp=0x00
avrdude done. thank you
---------------------------------
sāku domāt, ka varbūt problēma ir iekš tā, ka mcu "neizdodas" nokļūt programmēšanas režīmā?

----------


## U__

taa. izskataas, ka pie vainas ir sheemas dalja uz arduino, kas salaago ttl un rs232 liimenjus. jo bootloaderis un pirmais sketchs tika laadeeti caur isp programmatoru.
tranzistori takaa pareizi ielodeeti... tad droshi vien jaameklee oscilograafs un jaaskataas - kur, kas notiek...

----------


## ansius

ceru ka šim vismaz izgāji cauri? http://arduino.cc/en/Guide/Troubleshooting#toc1

----------


## U__

jaa. tikai nekas neliidz.
taapeec jau saakotneeji prasiju - vai kaads zin kaadu normaalu troubleshooting guide. tapeec, ka shis un pasha sagugleetais ir fragmenti. nekur nav normaala step-by-step apraksta.  ::

----------


## ansius

visticamākais ka com portu ātrumi nesapas, nesmu nekad caur com gan arduino kustinājis, bet cik ir sanācis, gadās ka nekorekti saliekot fuses caur isp bootloaderī, rezultātā frekvenču dalījumi UART nesakrīt, piem ja tev kļūdas pēc iet no iekšējā RC ģeneratora bet booloaderī UART dalītājs iestādīts kā ārējam 16MHz kristālam. Ja iespējams pieliec pie ISP un nolasi fuses.

----------


## JDat

Vai arduīna RESET kāja tiek raustīta no seriālā porta? Tas ir obligāts pasākums.

----------


## U__

Sveiki!
Kādu laiku biju nosviedis stūrītī to sasodīto duino... tagad atkal izvilku. Paņēmu citu datoru, uzliku "no jauna" libusb-win32 kaa draiveri un tagad man komanda:
"avrdude.exe -p m8 -P com1 -c arduino -U signature:r:-h"
izdeva rezultaatu!

Device signature = 0x1e9307...

taaka zinaams progress ir. bet no arduino IDEs - neko ieladet neizdodas. tas pats "avrdude: stk500_sync(): not in sync: resp = 0x00"
un arduino vislaik mirgo ar savu sensen uz cita kompja ieladeto sketchu ar blinku  :: 

mēģināju uzminēt kurā brīdī noresetot manuāli arduino, bet... pagaidām neizdodas... 

JDat, reset kaaja no ICSP stepsela itkaa ir "raustaama", bet, shkjiet, ka arduino ide to nespeej normaali izdariit...

----------


## U__

taaaaaaaaaaaaaa. kaa jau ierasts shaadaas lietaas - iesaceju kljuudas.

meeginot atrast probleemu lozhnjaaju pa izveelneem un konstateeju, ka man neder gui-skaa poga "ielaadeet". man vajag izveelni - augshupieladet, izmantojot programmatoru.

bet kopumaa - domaaju, ka pie vainas bija draiveri.

paldies visiem par ieteikumiem, minejumiem un citaadu atbalstu   ::

----------


## korkis

Salvatā ir arduino uno (ķīniešu viltojums laikam) pa 11eiro laikam vai ir vērts to seriālo lodēt, turklāt viņu var izmantot lai iešūtu bootloāderi citā atmegā

----------

